
Rare “positive” lightning bolt caught on video - camtarn
https://boingboing.net/2019/05/11/rare-positive-lightning-bo.html
======
howard941
Not all _that_ rare, yesterday's storms were racking up >1000 strikes over the
course of an hour, around 100 of them were positive. This excellent discussion
of the dangerous strikes holds them at <5% of cloud-ground strikes
collectively
[https://www.weather.gov/jetstream/positive](https://www.weather.gov/jetstream/positive)

------
camtarn
(I'd submit the original source, but the Palm Beach Post website is giving
errors for me)

